# AT Frontier 2011 R-C panel removal



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anybody removed a camera panel (for replacing the camera) on an Autotrail Scout (2011), it appears to be glued in from the outside as there is no immediately obvious access from inside the rear cupboard(s) (rear lounge layout). Possibly requires a new panel so careful "dismantling" could be the answer due to extensive sealer. Thanks in advance---Mike


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

sueandmike said:


> Has anybody removed a camera panel (for replacing the camera) on an Autotrail Scout (2011), it appears to be glued in from the outside as there is no immediately obvious access from inside the rear cupboard(s) (rear lounge layout). Possibly requires a new panel so careful "dismantling" could be the answer due to extensive sealer. Thanks in advance---Mike


I had to take the panel off my 2013 Dakota recently to run in a cable for a second camera.

As you say it is simply glued into place. It took a long time along with stanley knife blades, sharpened hacksaw blades and a selection of other knives to remove it. It was just a matter of cutting away at the glue I could see and then very gently easing up the edges to get a blade in to cut away at the glue beneath. Main thing you'll need is patience!!


----------



## sueandmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Phil. As you say patience is the order of the day.
Cheers--Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And masking tape to avoid marking the surrounding area


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Panel is Sikaflexed in position, a friend has recently fitted an additional camera he was advised to use a hair drier to soften it and assist cutting which he did.:nerd:


----------

